# comercial



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

has anyone seen that comercial for Kaluah? it's got like these people wandering around with exotic animals, like a woman walking an alegator down the street like a dog, or a white tiger cub playing in the living room, etc. and it shows this woman lounging in a pool on a giant lilly pad with these gigantic koi in the pool. i dunno, the whole thing made me think "A pool would be the PERFECT koi pond..."

really, if i ever buy a house with an in-ground pool, i'm so painting it black inside and building tiers around the sides for plants and sticking koi in it! i don't like to swim, so it's perfect! ^_^


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

that would be cool. And you could still go swimming unless you don't like the feel of fish against your skin


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

No different than swimming in a lake.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

the average back-yard swimming pool is like 4-5 feet deep and a couple thousand gallons right? it would be perfect! i could get a fish-safe paint and paint the bottom and sides black so the fish show up better, and then build tiers around the edges for plants. and the steps leading into the pool would be perfect for plants too! *runs off to make plans*

i wonder if a swimming pool filter would be sufficient for a koi pond.....i think it would need something better, like a giant bio-filter.....what about the pump? would a pool pump circulate the water fast enough? and i wouldn't want little fish getting stuck in the skimmers....hmmm............it would need a lot of modifications......


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

couldnt add chlorine. so it may get pretty green. I'd fill it with native fish to catch all the bugs that land in the pool.


----------



## Celeste (May 13, 2005)

then it wouldn't be a koi pond. koi eat bugs and stuff too. i've seen mine do it. i'd just build my own giant bio-filter to make up for the lack of chemicals.


----------

